# Need Y2k Beetle Paint code: Silver



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

I have been all over this damned car looking for the code to no avail. Anyone have the paint code for a 2000 Silver Beetle 1.8 T GLS?
I need to match the color as I am painting the crappy rubber parts of the interior... stripping that rubber sux balz.
Best regards,
Michael


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Need Y2k Beetle Paint code: Silver (Ceraq)*

Courtesy of paintscratch.com, Silver Arrow should be LG9R/P4. If you lift the carpet in the trunk, somewhere next to the spare tire should be a sticker with the paint code.
Good luck!!!


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Need Y2k Beetle Paint code: Silver (vwbugstuff)*

If it's "Reflex Silver" the Paint Code should be *LA7W*
"Hollywood"


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Need Y2k Beetle Paint code: Silver (HollywoodsBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HollywoodsBug* »_If it's "Reflex Silver" the Paint Code should be *LA7W*
"Hollywood"









reflex is for 2001+


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Need Y2k Beetle Paint code: Silver (gt2437)*

Yeah, you're right.........sorry!








"Hollywood"


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

*Re: Need Y2k Beetle Paint code: Silver (HollywoodsBug)*

Hollywood's bug:








My bug:








Reflex Silver?? Looks REALLY close!
what so you all think? Anyone with a pic of silver Arrow?
-Michael
PS: lifted all the trunk carpet... no code










_Modified by Ceraq at 6:16 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Need Y2k Beetle Paint code: Silver (Ceraq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ceraq* »_PS: lifted all the trunk carpet... no code









Hmm, how about underneath the spare tire???


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

*Re: Need Y2k Beetle Paint code: Silver (vwbugstuff)*

Not underneath either... I took it all out looking for this thing








Do they put it on the bottom of the hood? I don't have a stock hood...
-Michael


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: Need Y2k Beetle Paint code: Silver (Ceraq)*

they are really close. Here's my 2000:


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Need Y2k Beetle Paint code: Silver (gt2437)*

Silver Arrow and Reflex Silver ARE very close... but most definitely NOT the same. 
If I remember correctly, the difference is not so much the color itself, rather the size of the metal flake between the two, which gives Reflex Silver an ever so slightly darker look when compared right next to Silver Arrow.
*FOR THOSE IN NEED OF SILVER ARROW PAINT....*
I have CANS of new Silver Arrow paint available! YES, I said CANS. 
The cans are OEM ordered straight from local VW dealership Parts Department. They are spray cans. Each Silver Arrow spray can also comes with a spray can of OEM Clear Coat. I'm not sure how many I have, but I have them and don't need them. 
I also have a few SMALL packages of OEM Silver Arrow touch up paint direct from VW.
Any interest? If so, I'll post up a for sale thread in the NB Classifieds forum per Vortex rules. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## papa_vw (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Need Y2k Beetle Paint code: Silver (Ceraq)*

The color in 2000 for the New Beetle was called silver arrow metallic and it is paint code LG9R.


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

*Re: Need Y2k Beetle Paint code: Silver (papa_vw)*

I got the PPG Paint sheets for VW/Audi 2000... there were 4 silvers. 2 I could toss as they were too dark. So I had a choice between Silver Arrow Met. and Light Silver Met. I went with the Silver Arrow. even if it is the wrong one it will be close enough for the interior anyway.
I did finally find the sticker for the paint code, but the code was rubbed off or faded to the extent that it looked like a plain white sticker








Oh well... 
Thanks for all your help guys!
-Michael


----------

